

Why Free Software and Open Source can never reconcile - harishankar
http://harishankar.org/blog/entry.php/why-i-think-free-software-and-open-source-can-never-reconcile
Why Free Software and Open Source cannot reconcile the differences: because the principles and goals are fundamentally different and incompatible with each other.
======
dasht
That's a nice essay.

I believe you missed a "point of importance and ultimate goal" of the open
source movement: to preserve and enhance the market for _proprietary_
software.

On that goal, free software and open source are diametrically opposed.

~~~
harishankar
Thanks. I believe that ESR himself denies this view. But a lot of OSS
supporters are of the view that the enemy is Free Software and not Closed
Source/Proprietary software.

By the way, I wrote that essay purely dispassionately and without trying to
favour either view. Just presented my thoughts after a lot of reading up on
the subject and interviews of RMS and ESR and internet discussion forums.

~~~
fpgeek
> But a lot of OSS supporters are of the view that the enemy is Free Software
> and not Closed Source/Proprietary software.

Citation please? I can't think of any (non-corporate) person who has expressed
that sort of sentiment.

~~~
harishankar
I've read this opinion on a lot of blogs and online discussions. But it's
impossible for me at this time to collect a list of authoritative sources.

But, for instance, check out ESR's blog esr.ibiblio.org and check the comments
on his latest article, calling RMS a fanatic. May of the views expressed in
the comments section reflect this view.

